# Dryer making loud buzzing sound



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

check the lint filter


----------



## awoo23 (Mar 31, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> check the lint filter


I did....I'm wondering if some part is broken inside the machine


----------

